# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  AEROARMS H2020 project, Europe

## Airicist

Website - aeroarms-project.eu

twitter.com/aeroarms_eu

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 15, 2015




> Title: AErial RObotic system integrating multiple ARMS and advanced manipulation capabilities for inspection and maintenance
> Duration (months): 48
> Presenter: Anibal Ollero, Universidad de Sevilla, SP
> Partners: Universidad De Sevilla, ES | Deutsches Zentrum Fuer Luft – Und Raumfahrt Ev, DE | Centre National De La Recherche Scientifique, FR | Consorzio Di Ricerca Per L’energia E Le Applicazioni Technologiche Dell’elettromagnetismo, IT | Fundacion Andaluza Para El Desarrollo Aeroespacial, ES | Tüv Nord Systems Gmbh & Co. Kg, DE | Universitat Politecnica De Catalunya, ES | Elektra Uas Gmbh, DE | Alstom Inspection Robotics Ag, CH | Sensima Inspection Sarl, CH

----------


## Airicist

Article "Aerial manipulator for contact inspection selected for innovation prize"

by Anibal Ollero
October 5, 2017

----------

